# The perfect sling



## 14585 (Aug 9, 2015)

What is your perfect sling


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 88113


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)




----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Volp said:


>


That is a good one, I made some good ones out of paracord, but I would love to have a good teacher and make them like the Balearic Islanders use. I forget the name of their best slinger, but he is amazing.

If you become good with a sling, it is a very, very very dangerous weapon.

wll


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

my humble paracord ones:

























But this one might very well be perfect (Source):


----------



## RTR104 (May 20, 2014)

Making one this weekend, been thinkin bout it for a long time after I ruined a braided hemp cord one by cutting the wrong end after I was finished, never tried to make a new one after I screwed it up so badly. I will make a simple one out of paracord and a leather pouch. Over to the slingingforum to find dementions .


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I hunted ducks Coots and taken one turkey with a sling was slinging a 5 gal bucket a day and got real good under handed then like all the stuff I do Atlatl knife throwing rabbit sticks Bolas my shoulder start acting up to the point I can't hold a soda can rest a few days then suck it up do it again.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Yeah, too bad about shoulders...my bursitis talks to me often.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

wll said:


> Volp said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Wll for a good tutorial for a balearic sling with 5 lines you can check this video on youtube 



 or with 3 lines this web site

http://www.tourism-mallorca.com/foners/02for/01ferFona.html

Bye !!! 

Volp


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Volp !

I'll give it a look and see if I have the brains to do it, ..... Thanks Buddy ;- )

wll


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

Don;t know much about the sport , but I have a lot of fun with this bad boy, made by "David the Shepherd"...


----------



## NoCans! (Nov 12, 2014)

This is mine. I made it out of 550 cord.


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

After seeing this, I am ashamed of the 'thing' I sent ghost in trade....I will definitely be making amends on that affront


----------



## ImEggscellent85 (Mar 3, 2015)

This in one I made a few years ago damn accurate 10-15oz stone I can hit a moving target at 80 yards only been hunting with them since I was 5 with my Dad.


----------

